# CT Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis a combination ofthe *House Rabbit Society* list for Rabbit Veterinarians in Conneticut (listed at: *http://mahouserabbit.org/vets.asp*http://mahouserabbit.org/vets.asp</b></u>);the Petbunny listserver member recommendations at: http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_CT.html; the Association of Exotic Animal Veterinarians list at http://www.aemv.org; and Rabbits Only research and member recommendations. 

The listings are in order of *AREA CODE*.

(Please post updates including additions, deletions, recommendations and personal experiences in this thread).

  *Jill Ascher, DVM* (PetBunny)
* On the Wing Avian and Exotic Housecalls*
(203) 961-8010
Recommended by: Lisa B. Kouzoujian
Comments: Dr. Ascher deals exclusively with small animals and exotics and birds. She uses the facilities at the Greenwich/Stamford (Connecticut) Animal Hospital and is always, always available. She's pulled Fustookh through a few tough ones...and also does his dental work with ease and very little anaesthesia. She is remarkable and I recommend her highly, even for a consult. And Fustookh loves her very, very much.
Submitted: 3/99

*Paul A. Chace, DVM* (HRS, AEMV)
*Dr. Jan Metaleska* (PetBunny)
* Connecticut Veterinary Center*
470 Oakwood Avenue
* West Hartford, CT* 06110
Phone: 860-233-8564
Email: [email protected] 

*Theresa Cianciolo, DVM* (AEMV)
* Kensington Bird and Animal Hospital*
977 Farmington Avenue
* Kensington, CT* 06037
Phone: 860-828-7736
Email: [email protected] 

*Kathleen Clark* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Twin City Animal Hospital*
725 New Britain Ave.
* Newington, CT*
(860) 665-1314
Recommended by: [email protected]
Submitted: 3/99

*Aubrey Fitch, VMD *(AEMV)
* Glastonbury Veterinary Hospital*
121 Pratt Street
* Glastonbury, CT* 06033
Phone: 860-633-3588

*Dr. Giddings* (PetBunny)
* Kensington Bird & Animal Hospital*
977 Farmington Avenue
* Kensington, CT* 06037
(860) 828-7736
Recommended by: JoAnn Semnoski
Comments: He's an exotic [vet] and a very fine doctor with rabbits. My rabbit friends use him too and have been happy with him.
Submitted: 4/99

*Sean Pampreen, DVM* (AEMV)
* Marlborough Bird and Animal Hospital*
21 South Main Street
* Marlborough, CT* 06447
Phone: 860-295-1595
Email: [email protected] 

* Pieper-Olson Veterinary Hospital *(RO)
730 Randolph Rd. 
* Middletown, CT* 06457
860-347-1122
Recommended by: massie777

* Pieper-Olson Veterinary Hospital *(RO)
60 Beaver Rd.
Wethersfield, CT 06109
860-721-7425
Recommended by: massie777

*Anita Sabellico* (PetBunny)
* Suffield Veterinary Hospital*
577 East Street South
* Suffield, CT* 06078
(860) 668-4041
Recommended by: Terese Pacensa
Comments: HRC and HRS recommended along with my personal recommendation. Dr. Sabellico sees rabbits on a daily basis. The Techs are great also! Even Joseph likes to see his doctor!
Submitted: 5/99

*Cara Sweet, DVM* (AEMV)
* Chippens Hill Veterinary Hospital*
595 Clark Ave
* Bristol, CT* 06010
Phone: 860-583-9271
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bunman (Jun 30, 2006)

Bolton Veterinary Hospital
[email protected]
http://www.boltonvet.com/


----------



## Bunman (Jul 1, 2006)

3bunnies.org has told me that it has REMOVED the Bolton Hospital from its approved listing due to a number of serious complaints.

So far i have not found even ONE listing for a bunvet in Eastern CT, only practices west of the CT River. Seems strange, there are a lot of vets out here.


----------



## Bunman (Jul 2, 2006)

OK, Marlborough Hospital is in Eastern CT! See also Norwichtown Vet Hospital, Norwich. Both are endorsed by 3bunnies.org.


----------



## massie777 (Jul 19, 2006)

another good vet in connecticut is:

Pieper-Olson
Veterinary Hospital
730 Randolph Rd. 
Middletown, CT 06457
860-347-1122

mandy
CottonTail Rabbit Rescue

[line]*Added:thanks:*


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 19, 2006)

nothing in the southern part of CT?? i.e. stamford, greenwich, norwalk, milford, new haven, etc.???


----------



## massie777 (Jul 19, 2006)

there is a Pieper-Olson in Wethersfield

60 Beaver Rd.
Wethersfield, CT 06109
860-721-7425

i don't know of any other vets in connecticut that works with small animals sorry,

mandy

[line]*Added:thanks:*


----------



## Bunman (Jul 19, 2006)

There may be some - check listing of vets & question them as to their bun-savviness. Not all are listed online. You might consider southeastern New York state also.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2006)

*Bunman wrote: *


> 3bunnies.org has told me that it has REMOVED the Bolton Hospital from its approved listing due to a number of serious complaints.
> 
> So far i have not found even ONE listing for a bunvet in Eastern CT, only practices west of the CT River. Seems strange, there are a lot of vets out here.


Ok that worries me. My buns go there and they have been great. Well my mom will be fostering for 3bunniesstarting next weekso I will have to talk to them.


----------



## Bunman (Aug 22, 2006)

Norwichtown Animal Hospital in Norwich has a good rabbit recommendation. Not very close to me, however. Any info about Bolton would be appreciated - i'd like to go there & used to, it's closer...


----------



## Bunman (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone with bad experiences with Bolton Clinic, please PM me. Some people are happy with them & i used to go there myself before i moved. Of course things can go wrong in any practice but a pattern of problems is another matter. Is there any vet organisation that collects complaints?

Evaluation of a vet can be difficult because the bun parent is usually not qualified to do it - a red flag might go up only if something goes terribly wrong, &/or a pattern of problems arises thru the bun owner community in that area, or if there is a report by a reputable & qualified person. Some people may blame the vet if all does not go well, but by the same token there may be some form of malpractice going on.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2006)

*Bunman wrote: *


> Anyone with bad experiences with Bolton Clinic, please PM me. Some people are happy with them & i used to go there myself before i moved. Of course things can go wrong in any practice but a pattern of problems is another matter. Is there any vet organisation that collects complaints?
> 
> Evaluation of a vet can be difficult because the bun parent is usually not qualified to do it - a red flag might go up only if something goes terribly wrong, &/or a pattern of problems arises thru the bun owner community in that area, or if there is a report by a reputable & qualified person. Some people may blame the vet if all does not go well, but by the same token there may be some form of malpractice going on.


 

I go there and don't have complaints so please if you know anything PM as well. I don't want to risk my babies.


----------



## Bunman (Aug 22, 2006)

One possibility would be to network with other bun owners in the area. Possibly put notices up at feed stores or in ad flyers, etc., seeking those with experiences at the clinic. A phone call to the UConn Dept. of Vet Science might be helpful: 486-4000. Or they may provide further leads. (Note: We are not accusing the clinic of anything, this is simply a fact-finding mission.)


----------



## Pipp (Aug 23, 2006)

Note to Mods: Please feel free to include 3Bunnies as an official endorser when naming sources, they're a great outfit.  (Do they have a website with vet recommendations? We can incorporate theirlist and credit 3Bunnies). 

And please post any comments pertaining to vet care in the thread so other members can make informed decisions. If you'd rather do so anonymously, please PM Bunnydude, and he'll post just the information desired without attributing it to a specific member. 

Thanks! 

sas


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

I am one of the complainers to 3buns I'm notgetting into the story...too long.But involves unnecessary pain anddeath to one of my rabbits.Because some of the Vets are L-A-Z-Y.That'sthe Gods honest truth.Dr.Pikas is good...but...well I won't go there!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 14, 2006)

I brought a rabbit to Bolton Vet last year as anemergency case. She needed a c-section to save herbabies! She needed one QUICK!!! I calledeverywhere because my vet was out of town. Bolton was thesame price as my own vet, so I decided to trythere.They did the surgery (don't know which vet)and I actually got a live baby out of it. The others diedbecause they were mal-formed. Anyways, I had a goodexperience with them. 

They wanted the mother to stay the night because they did the c-sectionthat afternoon and they needed to spay her (another story). Itold them that I needed to come get this baby because it was the lastone of a particular line I did not want to lose. I went andgot him and got the mother the next day. 

It has been a year and a half and all is well with the mother andson. However, this is the only time I have beenthere. 

Sharon


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 14, 2006)

You get your good and bad Vets.I think withspays it's more about the rabbit(anethesia too)It can be dangerous!Itwouldn't be the fault of the Vet particularly.I had 2 spayed.One madeit through....one didn't.I never would hold a Vet responsible for adeath in surgery.As with bunnies/dogs...us...anything can go wrong.It'sthe REAL idiotic mistakes they've made Iam talking about.I sent a PM tothe girl on here who uses them...she knows kind of what I wentthrough.It's a long story,concerning more than 1 rabbit!Too long topost,I DO bring my Chihuahuas there.Well take Care i'm glad everythingwent well!


----------



## Bunman (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm taking my Daisy to the Norwichtown Hospital next week for her first annual checkup &amp; a nail rim, so will report.


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi There!Maybe i'll try there.I was thinking ofgoing with Dr.Giddings in Kensington.He does all exotics.I had aniguana (my sons really)with metabolic bone disease,he saved hislife.He's is just REALLY far from me.He also must be like in his70's...but he has a partner now!!So I might go there.


----------



## Bunman (Oct 17, 2006)

Dr Amy Giddings in Norwichtown wants me towithhold food from Daisy the night before surgery for toothspurs. This is wrong, isn't it? Who is best to go to withinabout 30 miles of Willimantic?


----------



## Bunman (Oct 17, 2006)

I discovered that East Brook Animal Hospital inMansfield has a rabbit guy. I have no info on him, but he knows to havethe rab eat the night before.


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 17, 2006)

Uh...yeah.Rabbits don't vomit...it seems wrong.But I DO NOT know Dr.Amy Giddings.The only Dr. Giddings I know is a MAN!!


----------



## Bunman (Oct 18, 2006)

If anyone has any word on East Brook Animal Hospital in Mansfield, please post.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2007)

Just wanted to update. I continue to go toBolton. Teresas spay was done there and they did a great job by her.They also have gone out of their way for my guys, and for me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2007)

[align=left]*I know thatsome have had bad experiences but I haven't. They did Teresa's spay andnow are going to do Connor's neuter. They have gone out of their way tohelp me. I also talked to people from 3bunnies. I foster for them now.They know I use them and nothing was said. *[/align]
[align=left]*I have seen: *[/align]
[align=left]*Primary Jennifer Sim, V.M.D*[/align]
[align=left]*Secondary Ashleigh Kopec, D.V.M.* [/align]
[align=left]http://boltonvet.com/vets.cfmGetto know the vets alittle.[/align]
[align=center]*BOLTON VETERINARY HOSPITAL, P.C.
*222 Boston Turnpike
Bolton, CT 06043[/align]
[align=center]*Phone: (860) 646-6134 or (860) 456-4298*
Fax: (860) 643-0418
Email:[email protected][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]http://boltonvet.com/[/align]


----------



## PossumsMama (Sep 16, 2009)

I just took my bun to Dr. Louisa Martin at
South Wilton Veterinary Group
51 Danbury Rd
Wilton CT
203-762-2002
http://southwiltonvet.com/index.php
Seemed nice and knowledgeable. I believe Drs. Chang and Fahy also see rabbits there. 
They have or soon will be opening a 365 day per year bun urgent visit clinic in evenings until 11 PM.


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I want to second the recommendation for *South Wilton Vet Group*. *Dr. Martin* is great and she is my bun's primary doctor. *Dr. Fahey* is also fantastic and does all of the care and surgeriesfor the bunnies at Hop-a-long Hollow (http://www.hopalonghollow.org/)rescue in Norwalk and I know the owner of the rescue recommends the whole practice highly. They're a bit expensive, but I trust them completely. Last year they told me that they would have arabbit emergency clinic opening by June of2009. I'll have to askwhen I'm there this week if it's opened yet.



*Noah's Ark Animal Hospital*, 44 Old Mill Plain Rd, Danbury, CT, 203-743-9999 (http://www.noahsarkanimalhosp.com)also sees rabbits. I take my rabbit there for nail trims as it's near my house, but I haven't had any interaction with their exotic vet.


----------



## Junkie2 (Feb 12, 2011)

I just had my rabbit spayed at the Brookfield Animal Hospital ( http://www.brookfieldanimalhospital.com ). Absolute top notch care, amazingly new facilities, doctors, techs, and even the receptionists. Ended up going back the day after to change my cat's primary vet to them.

I have heard about the Wilton rabbit place before but they seemed to be insanely expensive (quoted me 475 for a spay on the phone!) but i am sure they do a good job.

As for the post above me, i called them to talk about getting my rabbit spayed and they seemed a bit sketchy so i crossed it off my list. 

Quick question though elrohwen, how much was it to get your rabbit's nails trimmed there? I pass by there almost daily. Thanks


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 13, 2011)

They charge $15 for nail trims I think, which has been standard at the other places I've called.


----------



## BugLady (Mar 5, 2012)

I go to the Bolton veterinary hospital, and my experiences have been mixed - so far the people seem great though.

I took my bunny Petunia there to get spayed, she was a year and a half old. Dr. Kopec saw me for the checkup and seemed pretty knowledgeable. They all informed me of the risks repeatedly, and unfortunately Petunia had a heart attack a few hours after her surgery. They said they tried CPR for 20 minutes. Everyone I talked to that night still seemed pretty shook up. Dr. Badeau did the surgery. I feel I can't really blame them for the outcome, but it was heartbreaking.

(It would have cost about $275 for the spay if she had survived, thankfully they didn't charge me)

With my new bunny Rascal, he came already neutered so no worries there. But he had GI stasis a few days after I adopted him, and I was able to bring him to Bolton at 8:30pm on a sunday. We were well taken care of, and Dr. Kopec and the support staff did a great job of examining him, keeping him comfortable, and getting him back on his feet. He recovered that night.


----------



## briennap (Dec 21, 2013)

BugLady said:


> I go to the Bolton veterinary hospital, and my experiences have been mixed - so far the people seem great though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It was only $275 for a spay at this vet in Bolton ct? I called a vet in mass and it was almost $700.... So I was definetly going to try to look around but if this one was that cheap I'll probably go there.
I'm very sorry to hear about your bun btw, may I ask if she had Health problems or was it from the surgery she had the heart attack? Because now I'm worried to have my bun spayed if she could have a heart attack...


----------



## briennap (Dec 21, 2013)

JadeIcing said:


> Just wanted to update. I continue to go toBolton. Teresas spay was done there and they did a great job by her.They also have gone out of their way for my guys, and for me.




Hello I was just curious as to how much you paid for her spay?


----------



## SpringForward (Jan 15, 2014)

I highly, highly recommend Dr. Cyndi Brown at New England Veterinary Medical Center in Mystic, CT. http://www.nevmc.org

If you live in the Central/Shoreline area of CT and/or New London County, she may be closer to you than New Haven or Middletown, where so many of the recommended vets on this thread are located. She is definitely closer for me.

When I first moved to CT I checked this thread (and others like it) and never found Dr. Brown's name, I believe because she often gets classified as a RI rather than a CT vet. I know she's recommended on the House Rabbit website as a RI vet: http://www.rirabbits.org/Links/links.html#vet

Dr. Brown is boarded in exotics and has done a residency in exotics as well. She's the best rabbit vet I have ever seen (and I have seen quite a few!), and she came recommended to me by the head of exotics at a major university veterinary teaching hospital, so if that isn't an endorsement, I don't know what is!

My rabbit was at death's door (e. cuniculi and other issues) when we first began seeing Dr. Brown, so we have been through a lot with her, which is why my recommendation is so passionate. The vet we were seeing before finally told us our rabbit was so sick we should basically just wait for her to die; we switched vets at this point to Dr. Brown, and she instead aggressively treated all my rabbit's issues and gave Annabel back an excellent quality of life - the turn around has been almost like a miracle.

Truly could not recommend Dr. Brown and NEVMC more highly!


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 16, 2014)

FYI-Dr. Clark is no longer at Twin City in Newington, she is now at VCA Cromwell Animal Hospital.


----------

